# Which CA



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2007)

OK let me open a super size can of worms, which brand of CA is the best? I've been using Locktite and it's OK I think [)]
 But now my pens are starting to get better, so I want to get the best finish I can, Locktite as far as I can find only makes a thin CA and one they call Professional 495.
 I am starting to get some blotchy spots, it doesnt seem to matter whether I use BLO or Deft Lacquer for a sealer, I let them both sit for 24 to 36 hours before putting CA on them, it seems worse on rosewood, on Macawood and Jatoba which are harder, it doesn't get blotchy, I wonder which other brand is better, I want to get one that has thin  medium and thick, and lends it's self to accelerator use.
Ken Ferrell [8]


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 17, 2007)

get the stuff from mannie at: http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html

he sells 'EZ bond' brand and a bunch of people here use it. can't beat his prices either.

oh yeah, and try using thin CA for your sealer.


----------



## DKF (Oct 17, 2007)

Manny.........Buy all 3!


----------



## Monty (Oct 17, 2007)

Ken,
Keep in mind you can still get the blotchyness, or ghosting as it is sometimes referred to, with the E-Z Bond brand also. I believe the general consensus is that this is caused by residual moisture in the wood or oil, if it is a wood that is "oily". You can try wiping the blank with acetone (and some even recommend the CA accelerator for this purpose) to remove the moisture or oil..


----------



## Malainse (Oct 18, 2007)

Ethyl Cyanoacrylate works best for me....[)]

I purchase mine from Monty....[]


----------



## guts (Oct 18, 2007)

What Malainse said!


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 18, 2007)

Personally I use Medium CA and nothing else.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 21, 2007)

I ordered all 3 viscosities from Mannie, and some accelerator as well, I never thought about acetone to remove the remaining oil from the wood, the only time I've had oil trouble was with some Bethlehem Olivewood, and I may have goofed up, I used denatured alcohol, and since it was so oily all I did was use paste wax to finish the set, I thought they looked OK until I started getting a decent finish, I saw them a few weeks later and they still look nice,


----------



## Buzz (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used primarily Satellite City Super T and Pacer Zap-a-Gap in medium viscosity.  I'll be "sticking" with the Zap-a-Gap in future, simply because it's supplied here in a 1 oz bottle as opposed to a 2 oz bottle, and is used up pretty quickly.  Fresh is best!

I doubt that there is a lot of difference between the major brands in term of quality.  The only real problems I encounter finishing with CA is when it's ages.

I buy the 1 oz bottles two at a time and keep one in the refrigerator until the first is used up.  So long as the bottle has not been opened there is no problem with doing this.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my box of CA and accelerator in short order, and after trying the E Z Bond, I'm sold, I put one bottle of each in the fridge and ket on of each in the shop, and after using it on a few pens, I really see a big difference
Thanks Mannie
Ken Ferrell


----------



## 7miles (Nov 3, 2007)

I to use the EZ Bond, I got some thin and medium awhile back.
I also ordered some thick to day. You can not beat the price on the 8oz. bottles


----------

